# Antique oddball lamp parts made.



## aametalmaster (Feb 2, 2015)

A guy over at the millerwelds forum needed some bushings 9/16-18 OD with a 1/8-27 straight pipe thread inside. Bought some 9/16 bolts at the hardware store and sawed off the heads. Chucked the bolt up in my ER-40 collet chuck and drilled it for the tap. Tapped the hole and parted it off. Just a little deburr and they were ready to mail. The shank of the bolt made bar spacers for my buddies chainsaw..Bob


----------



## churchjw (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks like a great job.

Jeff


----------



## markknx (Feb 3, 2015)

I like these projects where parts are made from other parts to make the job quicker. also being used for something other than more tooling. You know the jobs that justify the usefulness of haveing these machines around. By the way nice way to use up the shanks. Mark


----------

